# Double Digit Foster - #10 IG Zoe



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

And our new foster is arriving within the next day or two!










Zoe is ~10 years old and from QC. She was dropped off at a groomer under a fake name/number for hideously grown toe nails and was never picked up. Apparently the groomer took her to the shelter where she was pulled by our dog saint up there a few weeks ago and is now waiting for our 18-wheeler angel to pick her up and bring her down. 

She's on antibiotics right now (and has been for a bit) as she needs MAJOR dental surgery to remove some/most/all her teeth...we'll see at her vet appointment. Apparently she weighs in around 6ish pounds so she's small for an iggy.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Aw!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Picked up Zoe this morning from the truck. She's bigger than we thought, but still very small and frail looking. Had a walk around, pictures for the rescue site, and we came home. This morning wasn't too cold, but she was shivering (not just nerves) and had to wear a jacket until we got home. 










She's met the kitties and Ranger with no issues, but definitely won't be left with access to the other animals when we're not home. Has a healing abscess under one eye from her teeth and her other eye seems a little bulgy. I'm concerned that she seems to keep her back legs splayed to keep her balance and tends to seem a little drunk, but is eating well and has peed/pooped. Has a vet appointment either tomorrow or Tuesday morning (soon as they can get us in) to see what we're up against with her. 









12lbs cat for scale


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am in love! I love Iggys!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor girl. She looks so fragile. Is she an italian greyhound mix?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks so fragile...  Poor pumpkin


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Poor girl. She looks so fragile. Is she an italian greyhound mix?


She is an italian greyhound (iggy) in need of some serious dental work. Vet appointment is in two hours and we get to see what we're up against then. She slept well through the night curled up with me and we haven't had accidents (but I think that's more to do with me popping her out like a puppy as opposed to her house training skills). She's eating well though and is very sweet.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Had a horrible but enlightening vet appointment. 

- 4/4 dental disease with pus and tartar over the canines and molars
- healing abscess under eye
- head tilt, circling and ataxia (could be caused by old dog vestibular, her teeth, or a tumour...complete with bulgy eye)
- cataracts (severe)

He thinks her heart and organs may have already suffered from her teeth, and sight hounds can have issues with anaesthetic. Her teeth may possibly be the only thing holding her jaw together. It's just a big load of suck...and she's closer to 15 than 10. 

She had her HW test (negative) and it was upsetting for her. I'm pretty sure she's going to be a compassionate no-fee adoption to me and she'll have a little time of love, food, treats, and carried walks before I bring her in for her final appointment. Guess I can be added to the people who got a dog this year. 

This really sucks. I'm glad I get to give her the final days she deserves, but I wish she got more


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

SDRRanger I'm so sorry and sending huge hugs. You are so strong to do this and give her some love in her last days. Please feel free to PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> SDRRanger I'm so sorry and sending huge hugs. You are so strong to do this and give her some love in her last days. Please feel free to PM me if you need to talk.


Thanks  It's hard, but I keep telling myself her option would have been euth (by gassing) in QC had the woman in our rescue not pulled her. I ditched off nose work class last night and spent the evening cuddling on the couch with her and Ranger. 










Spent the night cuddling beside me in bed again and this morning we had a little vomit episode as we were getting up (not her food from supper, but the treats from the vet). This morning she wasn't interested in her breakfast and wanted to curl up in bed. I'll try tempting her in a little bit with more wet food.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh my lord she's just darling. i love igs so much. i cant believe someone just abandoned a 15 year old dog after letting her get to that state. sad story but congrats on the new addition at least. lots of pics! i'm guessing you elected not to do the dental work? i had a dog who we gave to a family friend as a kid, he had to have all but one tooth pulled when we got him and i have no idea what the new owner did but his lower jaw literally rotted away from infection. he was also quite old when we got him but he lived several good years before he had to put down for his dental issues. he learned how to eat wet food even without a lower jaw apparently...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> oh my lord she's just darling. i love igs so much. i cant believe someone just abandoned a 15 year old dog after letting her get to that state. sad story but congrats on the new addition at least. lots of pics! i'm guessing you elected not to do the dental work? i had a dog who we gave to a family friend as a kid, he had to have all but one tooth pulled when we got him and i have no idea what the new owner did but his lower jaw literally rotted away from infection. he was also quite old when we got him but he lived several good years before he had to put down for his dental issues. he learned how to eat wet food even without a lower jaw apparently...


It depends on what happens with the ataxia and circling. If it's old dog vestibular and she comes round from it we'd look more into making life comfortable, but the vet mentioned that the only thing holding her jaw together might be her rotting teeth and the whole thing could disintegrate. She would need a bunch of xrays to see what's going on and to see if her eye is related to a tumour or her teeth. Honestly, I don't think she'd make it through a surgery, but you never know. Taking blood for the HW test was a big deal for her so then you run into "is medical treatment a positive at this stage". 

Taking a few days to see if there is improvement/decline. I'm literally 5 minutes from the emerg clinic and a very light sleeper (she shifts and I wake up) so if she suddenly declines I can get her somewhere immediately, and the rescues vet is only 10-15 minutes away. 

I have agility tonight with Ranger, and the lovely Ireth0 is going to come sit with her while I am away for the 90 minutes (and babysit Ruby who will be back from her spay for the night).

Edit: the other thing is they could give her steroids to help with possible inflammation causing the balance issues, but then it could drop her immune system and her mouth infection could run right through her body.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet little girl <3 She's so blessed to be spending her last days with you.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

are you guys trying antibiotics for the infection? though it may not help at this stage...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> are you guys trying antibiotics for the infection? though it may not help at this stage...


She was on antibiotics for 3 weeks before she came down here. If she improves but it's decided no surgery (or if she develops an abscess under her eye again) then she'll be put on massive doses to keep her comfortable, but if she declines or has dental surgery she won't (until after the surgery...apparently it's now common for antibiotics to not be given prior to dentals (in humans and pets...they said why, but my head was filled with so many things to remember).


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor little thing. I hesitate to say it, but putting a 15 year old dog through basically a lower jaw-ectomy . . . a few weeks of love and care may be the far kinder option. Thank you, SDRRanger. Old, sick dogs need love, too, even if it breaks our hearts.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> Poor little thing. I hesitate to say it, but putting a 15 year old dog through basically a lower jaw-ectomy . . . a few weeks of love and care may be the far kinder option. Thank you, SDRRanger. Old, sick dogs need love, too, even if it breaks our hearts.


yeah i agree with all of this. youre doing a good thing.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Poor little thing. I hesitate to say it, but putting a 15 year old dog through basically a lower jaw-ectomy . . . a few weeks of love and care may be the far kinder option.


That's my theory on it too (and I'm pretty sure the rescues, but don't want to put words in their mouth and they haven't come out and said it yet). As of right now I'm hoping for even a few days to spoil her... she's turned her nose up at everything today with no interest and if she doesn't eat supper I don't think all the love and care in the world would be kind.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> That's my theory on it too (and I'm pretty sure the rescues, but don't want to put words in their mouth and they haven't come out and said it yet). As of right now I'm hoping for even a few days to spoil her... she's turned her nose up at everything today with no interest and if she doesn't eat supper I don't think all the love and care in the world would be kind.


At least she likes the cuddles. Sorry, I'm crying at my desk at work. And thinking there aren't enough middle fingers in the world to describe how I feel about whoever let her get that bad and then abandoned her.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> At least she likes the cuddles. Sorry, I'm crying at my desk at work. And thinking there aren't enough middle fingers in the world to describe how I feel about whoever let her get that bad and then abandoned her.


You're the second person I've done that to (although the other person was actually standing at a bus stop surrounded by people). I keep trying to tell myself not to jump to conclusions about her previous owner (we had another one come in recently that was dumped from a truck IN TRAFFIC and almost hit by the person who brought her to the rescue in QC) but it's hard when she has so many things wrong with her and just looking at her you know she needed care. 

Hopefully I will have a brighter update later tonight.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Last night Zoe, Ruby and I all slept in the spare room and I woke up to them cuddling beside me. Zoe seemed brighter and even got up and wanted to go for a pee. Crossed my fingers and mixed up some gruel which she dove right into! Also had a drink and then we headed off to the vet to see what was up. 










No fever, and her bloodwork came back surprisingly well for such a sick little girl. Decided that since she wants to fight we'll give her a chance. Home with IV fluids (including dextrose and newcells) with atbs to be adminstered via IV line at 6pm, midnight, and 6am. She's also allowed as much food and water as she wants by mouth. 9am is her next appointment where we will do an xray of her head to see what we're up against and then another discussion as to pros/cons. Then we'll go from there. 










She ate when we got back and then I rehooked her IV and settled her into her temp hospital ward in the kitchen right beside me. I swear I am going to go cross eyed from checking drip rate. 

On a personal note I am now battling a HUGE headache (which is trying its best to turn into a migraine) which is sleep deprivation, excess coffee, and/or stress related. Crammed some pills down my throat and once I have Ruby's stuff together for her drop off (another one of the rescue team is going to do it so I don't have to leave Zoe) I think I am going to settled back and watch some dog videos.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

No matter how this turns out, it's so wonderful that she's rallying a little. That says to me that she's loving all the kindness and attention she's finally getting and wants to stick around to get as much as she can.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

God I love this little dog. Lots of pics please! I want to rescue an old dog so much. I'm glad she's doing well for the circumstance. As for her owner... There's just no excuse to let a dog get in that condition.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

She is a very sweet little girl. <3
Alert and aware, which I count as good. When I was watching her I went into the other room and she got up to follow me.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Last night we had to pop over to emergency to have her line redone (blocked). She was pretty alert though, and once we got home she settled in with her IV hanging from the curtain rod and I had a night over checking lines, administering meds, and many pee breaks. She's very hydrated at this point haha. 










Took the bag off early this morning and got ready to go in. She didn't seem as off kilter and refused a pee pad..wanted to be lifted out onto the grass. Also stole some wet cat food this morning lol. At the vet now for her xray so trying to get a million things done at home so I'm ready for if/when she comes home.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Man I just want to gently cuddle her... give her kisses for me


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What a sweetie <3 I love her. I hope everything comes back from the vet okay.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

THANK YOU for loving this dog! So heartbreaking but at least she found a safe haven in the end. Wishing her peaceful days.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Well, her xray was super good and we decided to go ahead with her dental. I haven't spoken to the clinic, but heard from the rescue that they removed all her little incisors and most of her canines/molars, but there were some teeth that were absolutely fine in there so they got to stay in her head. She was stable throughout the entire surgery and was alert in recovery when they called. Obviously she's not out of the woods yet, but they're hopeful she can come home to recuperate later today  I am beyond ecstatic and hopeful that she will get well enough to enjoy a pain-free retirement, however long that will be. 

Thanks for all the good wishes and I'll let you know how things progress later today.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

So glad to hear she is much better off that originally predicted. Here's to an uneventful recovery.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh my gosh i'm really glad to hear she was able to have the surgery, i hope it helps prolong her life or at least make her more comfortable!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Go Zoe! She is so stinkin' cute, Im so glad things are starting to look even just a little brighter for her.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Well, her xray was super good and we decided to go ahead with her dental. I haven't spoken to the clinic, but heard from the rescue that they removed all her little incisors and most of her canines/molars, but there were some teeth that were absolutely fine in there so they got to stay in her head. She was stable throughout the entire surgery and was alert in recovery when they called. Obviously she's not out of the woods yet, but they're hopeful she can come home to recuperate later today  I am beyond ecstatic and hopeful that she will get well enough to enjoy a pain-free retirement, however long that will be.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and I'll let you know how things progress later today.


You are such a kind and wonderful soul for giving this dog all you can in her last days. I am so happy that things seem to be a little better than what you originally thought. Hugs to you and Zoe! What a little trooper she is!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Zoe is home! When I went and picked her up (and after being told the million things I need to do including two different pills, a liquid, and a rinse) she came out and was happy to see me and gave me a bunch of little hand kisses. She's in her play pen in the kitchen by the table and when I put her in she had a shake, a pee, and then curled up to nap. She's got a little blood drainage (more like pinked spit) but seems brighter and the swelling on the side of her face is drastically reduced. 

Gonna try and coax her to eat a little so I can give her pills in a bit....and here are her teeth which some might find gross:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'll go outside and use the bathroom like a regular dog now. No pee pads any more for me, thanks.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This dog is killing me. I can't believe she was living with all of those teeth for so long.


----------



## amberdyan (Aug 7, 2014)

Awww, she's so beautiful. Those teeth are insane.... I can't even imagine. I'm glad she has someone to snuggle up to now!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Zoe is doing really well  She's demanding for her multiple meals a day and is happy in her pen napping unless food, potty, or cuddles are demanded in a funny little yip. She eats her pills off my hand wrapped in wet food, and fights me a bit for the mouth rinses (soooo happy to see some fight in her again). 










Her balance has improved enough that she can negotiate a bed and is quite happy to have her nest back. She has little walks around in the house, all her pottying is outside, and she has even started the little hop up into my arms when I pick her up (instead of hanging like a wet blanket). 

Tomorrow is an adoption event and she loves being wrapped up in my arms so I think we'll be bringing her along so she can meet everyone and thank them for their donations toward her surgery (which was insane and totally ate up the rescue's budget). 










Today she has decided to partake in some college football watching and is hanging out with the boys in the living room. Spot the iggy!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy cow she blends in with that blanket! It sounds like she's doing great


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Holy cow she blends in with that blanket! It sounds like she's doing great


I know...her head and ears go perfectly with the edge of the blanket lol.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Yesterday was the adoption event and Zoe came along to see everyone. Our trucker who brought her down stopped by (since a lot of people came with dogs he had brought down to say thanks) and he was so happy to hear how she was doing. I think she's been touching everyone's hearts. 

Her progression on eating has been fantastic. 

Started with wet food gruel:









Moved onto mushed kibble:









And today she ate soaked kibble, but no mushing:









Today was warm and sunny so she is NEKKID with no shivering! Her legs are see-through lol










And even had some sun tanning:









She is also fighting me more with her mouth rinsing (I cannot wait for it to be over...not much fun for either of us) and hops down the stairs to go outside. Keeping fingers crossed as she is an older girl, but happy with how things are going.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My little girl has been doing fabulously. She is mowing through her food (which I think is almost due to be cut back haha) and follows me around the house when I'm home. We've learned that there is some SA, but not sure if it's fully SA or hateful "why would you gate me in the front entryway like a common dog?!" complaining. I've tried telling her that she can't be free with Ranger while I'm away otherwise he might step on her, but she cares not. Going to try some different scenarios and see what works. Luckily I spoke with my neighbours (we're in row housing) and they can't hear her at all which calms my nerves a bit. 










Her little facial expressions are so cute with only bottom canines (and some molars) left. She also manoeuvres the stairs up and down from outside now, and can make it up one set of the inside ones with me behind her in case she falls. 

And her favourite activity - sun bathing.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's been medically cleared and listed as adoptable *deep breath* She has put on 300g and is now at 3.7kg. The holes in her gums are closing and she doesn't have any that are up into her nasal cavity which is what they were worried about. 










Had a big weekend with Thanksgiving at the BF's mums and Zoe didn't mind being handed around to everyone who wanted to cuddle her. 










She even met their VERY old valley bull mix Ikey who hustled herself up to investigate this little creature.










Today I took Ranger to the beach for a play date and she came along in my sweater. Good as gold and had a little walk on the boardwalk after the big beasts were back in the cars. This evening she wanted to go for a walk like a big girl and we went around the neighbourhood for a few minutes. She's prancing at food time now, and tonight booted it into the house from the backyard after pottying...no falling to the side, no tripping...acting like a real dog.

A real dog who has a taste for homemade rolls!










There is no way a week ago she could have balanced like that


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been pretty quiet in following this thread, but this last update made me so happy I cried. Good for her - and good work YOU.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Thanks CptJack. I'm couldn't be happier at how well she's done. Her little personality keeps growing every day. 

Someone was hungry lol (excuse my messy house)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152508352118095&set=vb.506933094&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh what wonderful news. I almost feel like you should adopt her yourself lol, you've done so much for her. She is SO cute in that video, goodness.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> She's been medically cleared and listed as adoptable *deep breath* She has put on 300g and is now at 3.7kg. The holes in her gums are closing and she doesn't have any that are up into her nasal cavity which is what they were worried about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, BUT TINK'S FACE. So ridiculous ahhh hahahaha


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Oh what wonderful news. I almost feel like you should adopt her yourself lol, you've done so much for her. She is SO cute in that video, goodness.



Believe me, I'd love nothing more than to keep her and shower her with love for the rest of her life, but she's soooo small that our house wouldn't be the safest for her (Ranger is a big clumsy doofus and with foster dogs coming in and out she's a prime prey drive target). Plus, the only open spot is for a specific dog and I can't justify not fostering just to keep her. 

Lots of tears in my future I am sure.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Zoe has been adopted. A wonderful couple who are heavily involved with greyhound rescue absolutely fell in love with her and came to get her on Saturday (the woman did as they had to travel quite far to get her). They know they may only have a little time with her or a lot, but are giving her the absolute best care for the rest of her life. By the time she left Zoe was outpacing me on walks, dashing zoomies around the house at dinner time, and had become the happy active dog she deserved to be. 










Her new owner came and spent a few hours at my house snuggling her before they left to give her some time to get used to this new person and when she first met her she started tearing up with happiness. 










My heart broke giving my little girl up and seeing the uncertainty on her face when she was carried away, but from what I've heard she travelled like a champ and settled in to her new home with two full sized greyhound siblings and kitties. She was without a doubt the hardest foster to give up and I wouldn't have let her go if it was possible (financially and space requirements) but there are more little Zoe pups out there needing her space. 










I'm FB friends with her new family and have already gotten lots of updates.


----------

